# My best Hong Kong landscapes... :P



## KyLo (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm 21 and from Hong Kong (but live in California), this is my first time to post my pictures here and I hope you guys will like it~! :blushing:

I fully appreciate that if you can leave a comment for me, thanks! :mrgreen:

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





If u like it please visit my flickr at anytime.
Flickr: Ky.Lo's Photostream

Thank you guys, have a nice day! 

KyLo.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 28, 2011)

Number 11 is my favorite.  In the future you may want to not post so many at once if you want critiques.


----------



## cooksnj (Oct 28, 2011)

i like all of them. great color, lighting, etc. welcome.


----------



## H4X1MA (Oct 28, 2011)

#8 seems like a really hard shot to get. Completely calm water that size. crazy timing


----------



## Jet915 (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice shots, 11 and 12 are my favs


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 28, 2011)

1, 5, and 9 are fantastic!


----------



## KyLo (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks guys!


H4X1MA said:


> #8 seems like a really hard shot to get. Completely calm water that size. crazy timing


It was the time during sunrise, and not much breeze..


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2011)

Outstanding work Jimmy!@!! I went to your Flickr page and looked at it in the other thread you posted today--you have a very nice style and way of working with bright city light sources.


----------



## 889Media (Oct 28, 2011)

Many great shots here! A very nice set. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 30, 2011)

Jimmy I'm heading to Hong kong he in the future these are some awesome chots man. Where do you suggest going for good shots of the city?


----------



## ferndz (Oct 30, 2011)

crazy shots! love them!


----------



## KyLo (Oct 31, 2011)

Scarecrow said:


> Jimmy I'm heading to Hong kong he in the future these are some awesome chots man. Where do you suggest going for good shots of the city?


well I will suggest the top floor of Harbour City, where I took #6, it is a parking lot, but normally visitor can get there via go through the second floor of the shopping mall.
Harbour City is located at  3 - 27 Canton Road, Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon, Hong Kong
FYI here is the Office Website: http://www.harbourcity.com.hk/home (it has japanese)

After that, you can go to Tsim Sha Tsui waterfront, located just South of the Harbour City.
Remember to watch the world's Largest Permanent Light and Sound Show starts every night at 8:00 p.m.  

If you don't get the location, here is the map of where I am talking about.
HKTST - Google Maps

and this is the Hong Kong Tourism Board website. (also provide in japanese)
Discover Hong Kong - Official Travel Guide from the Hong Kong Tourism Board

Have a nice trip.


----------



## mangtarn (Oct 31, 2011)

wow those are great! what is your setup?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 31, 2011)

9, 11, and 12 are amazing.


----------



## martanh (Oct 31, 2011)

Wao so nice shot . I wish i can have same shot. What camera and lens did u use to take night city and landscape pics? These are two kinds of my favorite.


----------



## KyLo (Oct 31, 2011)

mangtarn said:


> wow those are great! what is your setup?



#1,3-5 taken by D70s 
#2,6-13 taken by D300
lenses I used 
Nikon 10.5, 16-85vr, 24-120vr, 50f1.2, 70-300vr
Tokina 11-16


----------



## KyLo (Oct 31, 2011)

martanh said:


> Wao so nice shot . I wish i can have same shot. What camera and lens did u use to take night city and landscape pics? These are two kinds of my favorite.


For cityscape and landscape I usually use 10.5 or 11-16 for my D300, thanks!


----------



## martanh (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for replying . I will try with my camera )


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 1, 2011)

very nice vibrant work. love the sense of movement in some of em.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 1, 2011)

1 FTW!
great work!


----------



## arkipix1001 (Nov 1, 2011)

love hong kong....love all the pix....


----------



## heroes19 (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to say: "you are really good". Amazing images you have taken, how long you have been spending in this series? What is the camera setting for #5?


----------



## jordansgotfaith (Nov 2, 2011)

Very impressed, Jimmy. You have taken remarkable shots. Definitely looking forward to seeing more work from you in the future!!


----------



## KyLo (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I am so glad you guys like them!!



heroes19 said:


> I want to say: "you are really good". Amazing images you have taken, how long you have been spending in this series? What is the camera setting for #5?


Actually this is not a series, just some of my selected pictures I shot in HK before.
those #1,3-5 was taken by my old DSLR D70s,
and all others was taken at during last year summer holiday when I traveled back to HK.
you can check the camera setting here Exif | Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



jordansgotfaith said:


> Very impressed, Jimmy. You have taken remarkable shots. Definitely looking forward to seeing more work from you in the future!!


thanks! Before I moved to CA, I was live in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## smirm (Nov 3, 2011)

Stunning shots I love all of them !!


----------



## JazmineHeart (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome shots! Love them all. Will visit your flickr in a bit. Keep up the good work. 

I am from California  too btw


----------

